# 2CAudio Releases Breeze 2.0, Perfect Storm 3.0 & New Expansions



## Andrew Souter (Mar 5, 2018)

*03/01/2018: 2CAUDIO RELEASES BREEZE 2.0, PERFECT STORM 3.0, & NEW EXPANSIONS*












Breeze 2.0 is the first member of the next generation of our award-winning reverb family. We believe it is one of our best efforts to date! Not only does it sound absolutely sublime, but it is also now one of the most efficient reverbs on the market. It's more than twice as light, twice as pristine, simpler, prettier, and vastly more powerful. It's simply better. Over 800 new presets for Breeze 2.0 are also now available to help you get the most out of it, and we have updated our Perfect Storm Pack to 3.0 to include Breeze 2.0 and the new expansions.

Perfect Storm 3.0 is a bundle of all 2CAudio reverb and spatial-FX plug-ins (Breeze 2, Aether & B2) and associated preset expansions, which all together total approximately 4,000 presets! The change from Perfect Storm 2.5 is the addition of Breeze 2.0 and three new expansion packs.

2CAudio - Breeze | Simple. Light. Pristine.
2CAudio - The Perfect Storm
2CAudio - Breeze Expansions | Simplicity Simplified

OSX DEMO:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2C_Breeze_2_0_3_OSX_Demo.zip

WIN DEMO:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2C_Breeze_2_0_3_Win_Demo.zip

PRESET EXPANSIONS DEMO:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breezeexpansions/Breeze_Preset_Expansions_Demo.zip

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
PRICING AND AVAILABILITY
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Breeze 2.0 supports 64-bit VST, AU, and AAX formats on Win 7/8/10 and OSX where available. 32-bit formats are available on Win 8/10.

Introductory Price (valid through 03/31/2018)
Breeze: $99.95
Breeze Pack: $124.95
One Expansion: $24.95
All Expansions: $49.95
Perfect Storm 3.0: $399.95

Full Price (after 03/31/2018)
Breeze: $124.95
Breeze Pack: $149.95
One Expansion: $24.95
All Expansions: $69.95
Perfect Storm 3.0: $499.95

Additional Upgrade and Crossgrade discounts are available for existing customers as well.

A special "2CAudio Everything Bundle" is also available during the introductory period and adds Kaleidoscope and associated content to Perfect Storm 3.0, thus providing literally Everything 2CAudio offers at one great price.

Order Links:
Breeze: https://www.designersound.com/breeze/222-breeze-20.html
Breeze Pack: https://www.designersound.com/breeze/225-breeze-20-pack.html
One Expansion: https://www.designersound.com/66-breeze-expansions
All Expansions: https://www.designersound.com/228-breeze-expansions-pack.html
Perfect Storm 3.0: https://www.designersound.com/bundles/223-perfect-storm-30-pack.html
Everything: https://www.designersound.com/bundles/221-big-splash-everything-pack.html

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
WHAT'S NEW?
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Almost everything. Our existing algorithms were rebuilt completely from the ground up. Of course we kept the best parts of our original design, but we effectively rethought everything:

*• Extreme gains in performance and efficiency*
• One of the fastest, most efficient reverbs on the market
• The renown 2CAudio sound without the CPU usage
• Over twice as fast as Breeze 1 on average, often significantly more
• Render entire songs in seconds
• Load hundreds of simultaneous instances on modern CPUs
• The first pro-audio software on the market to offer AVX-512 optimization for bleeding-edge hardware

*• 12 Algorithm Modes*
• 9 completely new modes unlike other 2CAudio reverbs 
• Ultra dense Chamber and Plate modes
• Slow building Hall modes
• Colored modes for interesting spectral effects
• 3 Classic modes that have been significantly improved

*• 2 new Modulation Modes producing absolutely stunning results*
• The most pristine tech specs on the market -- no artifacts
• Pitch modulation as well as more subtle modulation

*• 12 Damp and EQ filter types *
• 8 completely new to Breeze
• All enhanced beyond our previous designs

*• Alg Randomization Button*
• Generate literally infinite variations of a single preset with one click

*• Interactive Frequency Display*
• Ultra intuitive adjustment of filter parameters using X-Y mouse action
• Double-size Freq Zoom View for fine tuning and numeric entry
• More power and greater diversity for advanced users and designers

*• Time Display*
• Displays information about the characteristics of first 300ms
• Differentiates different preset types with clear visual aide
• Double-size Time Zoom View for extra detail and control

*• Even More Pristine Sound*
• Completely 64-bit double-precision process end-to-end
• Noise-floors approaching -300dB

*• Absolutely zero Latency*
• Early energy can start exactly at zero samples
• Incredible sense of 3D spatial impression
• Intimate ambiences

*• Completely 100% procedural GUI*
• Ultra fast plug-in load times even at huge GUI sizes
• No wasted disk space
• Perfectly crisp and anti-aliased images and text

*• Resizable GUI*
• 10 different GUI sizes from the original small size to 4K
• Support of High DPI Screens

*• Advanced color preferences system*
• Customize the look and feel of the GUI
• Change your vibe, get inspired
• Dark and Light GUI themes

What's not new? Everything that made Breeze 1.0 so widely loved, including access to its original sound, the price, and most importantly its simplicity. Breeze remains true to its own product identity: Simple. Light. Pristine. Happily Breeze 2.0 is all of these things and much more. It is truly the state of our art, and rather epic start of the next generation of our reverbs.

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
PRESET EXPANSIONS
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Three new world-class Preset Expansions created by industry veterans have also been developed specifically for Breeze 2. They can be purchased solo, as a pack, or together with Breeze for maximum savings.

http://www.2caudio.com/products/breezeexpansions
https://www.designersound.com/breeze-expansions/228-breeze-expansions-pack.html
https://www.designersound.com/breeze/225-breeze-20-pack.html

*Glacier Breeze Expansion:* https://www.designersound.com/breeze-expansions/226-glacier-breeze-expansion.html
• Created by renown artist, composer, and sound-designer *Simon Stockhausen*, founder of Patchpool.net
• 200 cinematic, thematic, and huge ambient presets perfect for scoring work

*Spatial Creatives Expansion:* https://www.designersound.com/breeze-expansions/227-breeze-spatial-creatives-expansion.html
• Created by veteran sound-designer *Andrew Schlesinger* whose previous work includes presets for Lexicon, TC Electronics, Yamaha, Sony, Eventide, Roland, Korg, Kurzweil, Emu, Alesis, and Casio and other hardware legends
• 200 hyper-real, imagined and creative spaces for use in all forms of rock, post rock, synth pop, and contemporary electronic music production

*Simply Better Expansion: *https://www.designersound.com/breeze-expansions/224-breeze-simply-better-expansion.html
• Created by *Andrew Souter*, Breeze 2.0's primary algorithm designer
• 260 presets focusing exclusively on using all of the extensive new 2.0 features to achieve results that were impossible to achieve previously with 1.0


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 5, 2018)

ADDITIONAL INFO FOR EXISTING CUSTOMERS:

*EXTRA PRESET EXPANSION GIFT FOR QUALIFYING PRE-RELEASE BETA CUSTOMERS
*


> For qualifying(*) customers who were promised the "Simply Better Expansion" at no cost, we have decided to give you not only the promised “Simply Better Expansion”, but ALL 4 Breeze preset expansions. “Glacier Breeze” and “Spatial Creatives” were not planned back in December when we made the original offer, but have decided to give them to you anyway as a way of saying thanks for your support.
> 
> Add the Breeze Expansions Pack to your cart:
> 
> ...



*PERFECT STORM 2.5 -> 3.0 UPGRADES:
*


> If you are a Perfect Storm 2.5 customer or equivalent (meaning you have an order history that in one way or another ends up with you having Aether, B2, Breeze 1, and all the preset expansions for these), there is a Upgrade deal for you:
> 
> To upgrade from PS 2.5 to PS 3.0 please order this:
> 
> ...



Why are PS 3.0 upgrades done this way? (if you happen to be curious and like long explanations  )



> Perfect Storm is simply a bundle of products of plus all associated preset expansions, with favorable pricing for the said bundle and potential discount rights to future products. In the new web store we call these bundles "Packs". When you order the new PS 3.0 Pack for example, the store just gives you all the products that make up the Pack, The products show up individually in /My Downloads/. Packs don't have SNs. Products do. The web store assigns one SN to each product that requires one. Legacy versions for each product are accessible as well.
> 
> If alternatively we were to give people a voucher to order the PS 3.0 pack at a discounted upgrade price, you would end up with duplicate SNs and duplicate listings of all the older products in /My Downloads/ That'd be a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 6, 2018)

As an owner of B2, what would the discount be on Perfect Storm 3? I didn’t notice it on your website.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 6, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> As an owner of B2, what would the discount be on Perfect Storm 3? I didn’t notice it on your website.



Hi, thanks for the question. Please send us an email so we can take a look at your account and generate an appropriate offer.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey Andrew,
Just checking in - sent an email enquiry the other day from your website regarding getting perfect storm - but have not heard back yet. 
Totally understand that at times of software release things go crazy, but also don't want to miss out on this / have it slide off my radar (which easily happens!)
Cheers, Brendan.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 7, 2018)

colony nofi said:


> Hey Andrew,
> Just checking in - sent an email enquiry the other day from your website regarding getting perfect storm - but have not heard back yet.
> Totally understand that at times of software release things go crazy, but also don't want to miss out on this / have it slide off my radar (which easily happens!)
> Cheers, Brendan.



Thanks for the question. Can you tell me a last name or part of an email address to search for, or just resend it again? I'm looking but i don't seem to find it and we have several customers named "Brendan"...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi Andrew, just downloaded the 2.0.3 version of Breeze 2, and redownloaded the "Simplicity" Expansion I previously had for Breeze 1.

I added the expansion into Breeze 2 and my preset folder now looks like this :






Could you please tell me if this looks correct to you ? Also, what is the difference between "F1 Factory Current" and "New 2.0 Factory" ?

Kind regards,

Emmanuel


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi @Andrew Souter - I've pm'd you.


----------



## chasmanian (Mar 8, 2018)

thank you Andrew. this is very generous of you.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 9, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Could you please tell me if this looks correct to you ? Also, what is the difference between "F1 Factory Current" and "New 2.0 Factory" ?
> l



Hi,

We decided to change the Factory Bank names to:

F1 Factory Current 
F2 Factory Legacy


you can delete "New 2.0 Factory" and "Old 1.0 Factory"

they are duplicates simply with different folder names.

Things end up cleaner in the Browser this way, as you would hypothetically have:

E1 Simply Better
E2 Glacier Breeze
E3 Spatial Creatives
E4 Simplicity V1
F1 Factory Current 
F2 Factory Legacy
User


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you, @Andrew Souter !


----------



## chasmanian (Mar 10, 2018)

Andrew, I do not see how to delete these:

"you can delete "New 2.0 Factory" and "Old 1.0 Factory".
could you please tell me how on Windows 10?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 13, 2018)

chasmanian said:


> Andrew, I do not see how to delete these:
> 
> "you can delete "New 2.0 Factory" and "Old 1.0 Factory".
> could you please tell me how on Windows 10?



you can go to:

OSX:
/Library/Application Support/2C-Audio/Breeze 2/Presets/Full/

WIN:
C:\Users\*YOU*\Documents\Breeze2\Presets\Full\

and you can delete:

you can delete "New 2.0 Factory" and "Old 1.0 Factory"


----------



## chasmanian (Mar 13, 2018)

hi Andrew,
I just tried it. there's nothing in that folder. where else should I look for it?
I have show hidden files and folders turned on.

update: found them. there in This PC/Documents/2caudio/breeze2/presets/full

this is a screenshot of what I have now. do I have other duplicates that I should delete: Simplicity Expansion and Simply Better EXP?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 14, 2018)

chasmanian said:


> this is a screenshot of what I have now. do I have other duplicates that I should delete: Simplicity Expansion and Simply Better EXP?



Yes, you can delete those.


----------



## zadillo (Mar 15, 2018)

Just got the free upgrade to the rest of the Breeze expansions that weren't part of what was promised when I pre-ordered the Perfect Storm 3.0. Thank you for treating your customers so well!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 16, 2018)

You're welcome. We think it's important to take care of our existing customers. You helped to get us to where we are and we try not to forget that. So if the deal ever changes, we make sure it changes in your favor. 

There's some really great stuff in these other two crated by Simon Stockhausen and Andrew Schlesinger!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 16, 2018)

Meanwhile, I've been trying to get the manual complete, but I got slightly side-tracked by another related topic.

Check this out:



Solo flute performance with Breeze 2, with left positioning applied to the flute to demonstrate stage positioning and respect of input position within Breeze 2.

(I think I will combine wet/dry examples into one audio file from now on since it is easy to jump around in playback position in SC).


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 16, 2018)

Andrew, your wet/dry orchestral examples are striking! You should keep posting these. This plugin could be the holy grail to so many threads on VI-C on how to tie together wet/dry orchestral libraries, and how to give an ensemble a cohesive sound+space.

Can you share the exact settings used here (and also with the anechoic orchestral stems), so we can follow along at home? Thanks!



Andrew Souter said:


> Solo flute performance with Breeze 2, with left positioning applied to the flute to demonstrate stage positioning and respect of input position within Breeze 2.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 16, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Andrew, your wet/dry orchestral examples are striking! You should keep posting these.



as you wish. 

Woodwinds:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 16, 2018)

Stings:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 16, 2018)

Guitar:






Vocal:


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 16, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> This plugin could be the holy grail to so many threads on VI-C on how to tie together wet/dry orchestral libraries, and how to give an ensemble a cohesive sound+space.
> 
> Can you share the exact settings used here (and also with the anechoic orchestral stems), so we can follow along at home? Thanks!



Most of the above examples are using existing presets or minor tweaks thereof. I didn't save them all, but here are some:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/Various_DemoSound_Presets.zip

and I gave the Cubase file for the Beethoven example in the thread were that originated... although I think that one can be better -- I did it as a quick experiment.

The "sidetrack" I mention above is related to these topics you mention, so I will be exploring this more over the next several weeks...


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 16, 2018)

Simply remarkable!! Thanks, Andrew.

_Picking this up as soon as I get home_


----------



## brett (Mar 24, 2018)

I emailed you guys using your contact form last week and haven't had a reply so thought I'd ask here.

As a owner of Breeze v1 (and B2) is there an upgrade path? I found a code for owners of other 2CA products but this implies a cross-grade rather than an upgrade which most devs traditionally offer. Can you assist?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi Brett, thanks for the question. When did you email? Thursday or Friday? I was out of office those two days, but I replied to all emails sometime last night I believe.

The answer is the upgrade is $74.95. Breeze 2 was a ton a work where we basically rewrote all our dsp code, made extreme performance gains, added many new features, and invented a completely new procedural GUI system. It's almost a completely new product. The only thing that remains the same/similar is the control layout and that is intentional as to preserve its simplicity. Please see the "What's New" section here:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/breeze#_Breeze2

We have indeed made the same offer to Aether and B2 customers bc we feel they should really check out Breeze 2 as well, and it will take a little longer until we have updates to these two. We think of it as giving something extra to Aether and B2 customers, more than taking something away from Breeze 1 customers. If you have any of these three (Breeze, B2 or Aether) you can use this voucher to save on either Breeze 2 or Breeze Pack:

*Crossgrade_2CAudioBreeze2*

https://www.designersound.com/breeze/222-breeze-20.html
https://www.designersound.com/breeze/225-breeze-20-pack.html

And if you are a Perfect Storm 2.5 customer you also get all the new preset expansions at no additional cost by ordering the Breeze 2 Pack and using this voucher:

*Upgrade_PerfectStorm3*

https://www.designersound.com/breeze/225-breeze-20-pack.html

Please see our FAQ for why the PS 3 upgrade is done this way: http://2caudio.com/support/faq#_store

And if you have less than PS 2.5 and wish to become a Perfect Storm customer, we have special custom upgrades depending on your order history.


----------



## brett (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for that Andrew


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 26, 2018)

Here is the preliminary manual:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2CAudio_Breeze_Manual.pdf

I should be able to finish the rest tomorrow or Wednesday. Consider this one a one-day beta manual if you like. If anyone spots typos etc let me know if you are so inclined. (probably via pm or email is best as I guess manual typos is not exactly an exciting topic to discuss.)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 28, 2018)

As promised the final manual is now online for your enjoyment:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2CAudio_Breeze_Manual.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## JohannesR (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m really curious about Breeze 2.0 as it is supposed to be really CPU efficient.

How light is it? Has anyone been able to compare it with other reverbs? Valhalla etc?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 29, 2018)

I didn't make an A/B comparison but I think it's comparable to Valhallo Room or even lighter on CPU. I have a rather fast Mac but I couldn't see any CPU change at all before I didn't open more than 20 or 30 instances. Fun to work with and sounds really good.


----------



## Vischebaste (Mar 29, 2018)

JohannesR said:


> I’m really curious about Breeze 2.0 as it is supposed to be really CPU efficient.
> 
> How light is it? Has anyone been able to compare it with other reverbs? Valhalla etc?



I haven't monitored its efficiency, but soundwise Breeze 2 is fantastic. I'm becoming very addicted to the Hyper-Plate presets - especially the band tilts, sizzle plate and magic synth plate - really smooth tails and great for transforming a mundane patch into something huge sounding.


----------



## JohannesR (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks guys! I’m sold


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 29, 2018)

Saxer said:


> I didn't make an A/B comparison but I think it's comparable to Valhallo Room or even lighter on CPU. I have a rather fast Mac but I couldn't see any CPU change at all before I didn't open more than 20 or 30 instances. Fun to work with and sounds really good.



Here are some tests I did on an iMacPro measuring render time in Logic Pro:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/Breeze2_RenderTime.svg

found at the bottom here:

http://www.2caudio.com/products/breeze#_Breeze2

with regard to realtime, I loaded 1024 instances on the base model iMac Pro and was at about 75% max theoretical CPU usage (usually it is unrealistic to get exactly 100%, so this was probably close to max, maybe another 100 or so would have been possible):

over one thousand instances

(Cubase and Logic are basically the same. I just used Logic in this test bc it was faster to install. I use Cubase for my own personal music.)

We are also completely 100% 64bit DSP end to end. in hosts that support 64bit dsp in the mixer and pass 64bit from input to output of plugs, our DSP will show this if you have an analyzer capable of showing it. We have ridiculously low levels of artifacts and noise. Pass a sine wave into our alg, crank modulation. Zero artifacts. Try in others. Not true.

We are at the moment exploring offering a 32/64 bit DSP switch with realtime/offline options. If we do this, we expect to gain at least 30% more in speed/efficiency. We had it working last summer, but we reorganized some code when adding new features and had to remove it temporarily. If we add this back, even our MAX CPU-usage presets will basically beat everything else on the market in terms of speed/efficiency.

Basically in 10 years of business no one has said anything negative about our sound-qaulity. Our algs like B2 just sound magical, even now many years later. The complaint has been the CPU usage. You can see on the chart above B2 is last in the list. It is true that B2 can (and usually does) use a lot of CPU. So we focused our efforts on finding a way to fix that. Breeze 2 is now first on the list! And we think we can improve it even more if/when desired, but it is already insanely efficient on recent CPUs.

Sound quality is stellar of course. But it always has been. That is a given from us. I don't even talk too much about it bc if you have ever used our products you know they sound great. That's 101 for us. The PhD level for us was trying to delvier that without the CPU usage. That was hard. But now I believe we have...

(well, in honesty I shouldn't minimize the changes to sound here either, as there is a TON of new sound/dsp stuff here also that is unlike any of our other verbs and offers some truly unique things... but we can talk about that in another post...)

Sorry to ramble. Let us know what you think....


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 29, 2018)

BTW, there are only two more days left in the INTRO PERIOD:

http://2caudio.com/promo/2018breeze2/


----------



## meradium (Apr 12, 2018)

Andrew, this reverb in "Chamber B" mode is just stunning! I just started to explore the possibilities with individual (!) instances on every Sample Modelling Brass instrument... what can I say... My virtual brass has never sounded that real. Especially the lower notes which always sounded canny and lifeless. This is a true killer reverb! Very happy user here! :emoji_trumpet::emoji_musical_score:


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 12, 2018)

meradium said:


> Andrew, this reverb in "Chamber B" mode is just stunning! I just started to explore the possibilities with individual (!) instances on every Sample Modelling Brass instrument... what can I say... My virtual brass has never sounded that real. Especially the lower notes which always sounded canny and lifeless. This is a true killer reverb! Very happy user here! :emoji_trumpet::emoji_musical_score:



If you tweaked Chamber B yourself, care to post the settings?

I'm enjoying Breeze2 myself. I'm away from computer, but I think "String Hall A" and "Studio F" are my goto's, with Time set to 2.2s.


----------



## meradium (Apr 13, 2018)

I basically just went with the default Small Chamber B preset and increased the size to 30, reduced the mix to almost wet, reduced width to half and played around with the randomization knob.

The randomize function proved particularly crucial as it may sound very different in a special sense from one setting to another...

Instruments are panned via their build-in panner. All the other Virtual Soundstage options got turned off.

I repeated this process for every single instrument which are routed to their own bus inside a group. This group is sent to my glue reverb which used to be B2. Since this one eats considerably less resources I have replaced my B2 with it as well.

Trumpets sound awesome, so do trombones and the tuba. If I could only find the right setting for the horns.... they unfortunately behave somewhat different...

I will try to post an example later today if I have a chance.


----------



## meradium (Apr 15, 2018)

As promised... here are some quick and dirty examples. Any reverb you hear comes from two Breeze 2.0 instances in a chain. One to position, and a final one on the group to glue everything together...

First the individual instruments... then in section.

My favorites so far are the trumpets and the second horn. 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/trombones-tuba-mp3.12906/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/horns-mp3.12907/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/trumpets-mp3.12908/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://www.vi-control.net/community/attachments/trombones-tuba-mp3.12906/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://www.vi-control.net/community/attachments/horns-mp3.12907/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://www.vi-control.net/community/attachments/trumpets-mp3.12908/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## meradium (Apr 24, 2018)

I find the silence here really surprising... Seems like the market with good sounding reverbs has reached quite a level of saturation.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll try your settings... sounds really good!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 25, 2018)

Is Breeze 2 positioned as a lighter alternative to B2, or more of a replacement with newer optimisation and algorithms? I have B2 and it sounds fantastic. Wondering whether I should look at Breeze.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 28, 2018)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Is Breeze 2 positioned as a lighter alternative to B2, or more of a replacement with newer optimisation and algorithms? I have B2 and it sounds fantastic. Wondering whether I should look at Breeze.



Yes you should absolutely take a look a Breeze. I hope I won't sound immodest, but IMHO everyone in this forum should take a look at Breeze 2.

Historically speaking our progress went like:

1) Aether -- tons of love, various awards -- relatively high CPU, fairly complex (the main/only complaints)

2) Breeze 1 -- Aether's "eco-concious cousin". Light on your CPU, Brain, and Wallet -- amazing sound, limited parameter range and customization

3) B2: Breeze on steroids, plug-in growth hormone, and stimulants! Take two Breeze instances and glue them together, mutate them both like Frankenstein/Wolverine to be 10x more powerful, add distortion, add dynamics, add global functions, add oversampling and offline render options from Aether, retune everything to have a focus on non-linear/character settings. And be bold in adhering to the math-science lab design goal -- don't dumb it down -- it should be the ultimate sound-design and character verb. B2 was not initially targeted at orchestral use -- but it has such an incredible (unmatched? at least until Breeze 2) sense of depth to it, that it became popular for these applications as well.

4) Breeze 2. Seven more years of new knowledge and development! We rethought everything. We learned a ton during this period! See "what's new" here: http://www.2caudio.com/products/breeze#_Breeze2

Breeze 2 is currently superior to Aether and B2 in many ways. There, I said it out-loud. That felt cathartic. 

1) In CPU usage it is 10x as efficient or more in many common cases if you compare to the commonly used 2x oversampling methods used in these for example. Be sure to check the "Performance" paragraph and graphic on the link above. It is basically crazy how efficient it is now. This was our number one goal. bc it was previously the number one complaint about our verbs. If you look on the graphic above, B2 is last in the the list, and this was WITHOUT using oversampling. Breeze 2 is now first when I compared it to almost anything else.

2) In sound it offers a TON of COMPLETELY NEW DSP and alg features that are unlike anything in Aether or B2. The sense of depth is insane. The small to medium spaces such as the hyper-plate and chambers are insane -- likely better than Aether and B2 at the moment. It can do old-school "sparse hall" stuff even better too. What it can't do quite as well as B2 are the extremely huge FX presets as that was not the goal. Most of the factory presets and the "Simply Better" expansion whcih I created personally focus on "normal use" things. Simon Stockhausen's "Glacier Breeze Expansion" does get into some ambient/FX territory, and the new "Colored alg" modes offer some unique possibilities to explore -- the primary goal, however is standard-use.

3) The GUI is completely modernized and completely procedural. It is super intuitive -- freq display is ultra simple to use. It offers 10x different sizes from small to HUGE (4K full screen). It offers infinite color customization. It loads instantly, and takes almost zero disk space.

For orchestral mixing, I'd be (indeed I AM) using Breeze 2 for all the normal use verb needs at the moment. I suggest to load many instances with subtle preset variations (or even loading the same preset itself on multiple instances will already give some variation automatically) directly on instruments or groups for the ultimate realism. You can easily load 100 instances on the most recent CPUs and your CPU will barely even notice. You could easily load a seperate instance for every player in the orchestra. I loaded 1000 in logic as a test! On the 8-core iMac Pro. Some people here have 30, 40, 50 core dual xeon systems! And/or many VEP slaves. In such environments, I suggest to run many instances of Breeze 2 in parallel as discussed in some other threads. The result is staggering and you can do it even on modest computers.

In the last couple months I have been exploring this topic even more and have made something new to compliment Breeze 2 even more for scoring needs. I'd suggest to use Breeze 2 as your work-horse orchestral verb, use many instances, and reserve a couple B2s on sends for the special magic FX presets that it excels at. That will be the best of all worlds. You should be thinking in terms of using 20-50 Breeze 2 instances, and 2 B2s or Aether on sends if needed or something like this...

Of course there will be a B2 2.0, and an Aether 2.0 eventually as well, but it will take more time to make these perfect. They are not imminent. At the moment Breeze 2 is superior in many aspects.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 28, 2018)

BTW, can someone list the most dry instrument libraries currently? Something recorded in an anechoic chamber would be ideal. What comes closest to this at the moment? I want no room sound, no early reflections. Even mono is perfectly fine. If some instrument developer creates this, we can spatialize it perfectly for the ultimate realism...


----------



## Saxer (Apr 28, 2018)

Samplemodeling
Audiomodeling
LASS
VSL (pre SynchronStage)
Chris Hein Libraries
VirHarmonic Solo Violin and Cello
...

(some have built in early reflections and reverbs but the samples are dry or recorded in a rather dry environment - at least all of them need to be placed in an artificial room)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 28, 2018)

In the test we did with @Andrew Souter, we saw that VSL had quite a lot of early reflections, indeed ! At least, it was the case for their woodwinds.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 28, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> Yes you should absolutely take a look a Breeze. I hope I won't sound immodest, but IMHO everyone in this forum should take a look at Breeze 2.



Thanks for the response. About as comprehensive as possible! I'll check out the demos and crossgrade options...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 29, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Chris Hein Libraries
> VirHarmonic Solo Violin and Cello




woah, these solo libraries are both pretty incredible!


----------



## JohannesR (Apr 29, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> 1) In CPU usage it is 10x as efficient or more in many common cases if you compare to the commonly used 2x oversampling methods used in these for example. Be sure to check the "Performance" paragraph and graphic on the link above. It is basically crazy how efficient it is now. This was our number one goal. bc it was previously the number one complaint about our verbs. If you look on the graphic above, B2 is last in the the list, and this was WITHOUT using oversampling. Breeze 2 is now first when I compared it to almost anything else.



Andrew,

I bought Breeze 2, and it sounds great!

One thing I miss (unless I’m mistaken), is a certain CPU saving feature where the plugin itself doesn’t take up any CPU cycles unless it being fed audio. I’ve seen it in other reverb plugins, and it is particularly useful for us composers delivering up to 30-40 stems (often with reverbs on every stem) - making it a huge resource saver!

Do you have any plans to implement anything similar into Breeze 2?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes, I did want to implement something like this, and yes, I think it is an excellent feature for the reasons you mention. I also think it would even more valuable in B2 and Aether which use a lot more CPU than Breeze 2. (and 2.0 versions will likely still use more CPU than Breeze 2 simply bc they are more complex products). 30-40 instances of Breeze 2.0 does not actually consume as much CPU resources as you might think even if they are all running at the same time at all times. But, sure, if they are processing 0s, it would be ideal to simply stop the processing, which would be quite useful in sparse arrangements agree 100%. Exponential Audio was the first to do this in a plug I think, and it was/is a great feature. Logic itself had already been doing this for a while too, but not on instruments.

It's definitely on the wish list. No ETA yet...


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 29, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> BTW, can someone list the most dry instrument libraries currently? Something recorded in an anechoic chamber would be ideal. What comes closest to this at the moment? I want no room sound, no early reflections. Even mono is perfectly fine. If some instrument developer creates this, we can spatialize it perfectly for the ultimate realism...



Noiseguild 24 Tone Gongs was recorded in an anechoic chamber - http://www.noiseguild.com/


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 30, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Noiseguild 24 Tone Gongs was recorded in an anechoic chamber - http://www.noiseguild.com/



Very cool instrument!


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 30, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> Very cool instrument!



It really is -)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 30, 2018)

Cool Anechoic Trumpet example: 



Real trumpet, real anechoic chamber.  From here:

http://www.openairlib.net/anechoicdb/content/handel-trumpet

I change the position of the trumpet within the space phrase by phrase for fun.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 30, 2018)

That is pretty impressive. I have some work to do!


----------



## gregh (Apr 30, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Noiseguild 24 Tone Gongs was recorded in an anechoic chamber - http://www.noiseguild.com/


wow that is good


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 30, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> Cool Anechoic Trumpet example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But the dry trumpet has that lovely "practice room in the Music department basement" sound! You know, cramped against the upright piano, with valve oil all over the floor 

Andrew, can you post the settings?


----------



## Andrew Souter (May 1, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> But the dry trumpet has that lovely "practice room in the Music department basement" sound! You know, cramped against the upright piano, with valve oil all over the floor



idk, I wasn't a music major (at USC in LA), but I did sometimes go into the practice rooms to practice piano. Not sure, I ever looked at the floor. Maybe that is a good thing?  But from my memory, and projection based on current knowledge I'm pretty sure the rooms were nothing close to anechoic. Probably it was more similar to extreme small room modes with very irregular freq response, mixed with the muffled summation of 50 other kids playing all at/in different tempos, keys, and skill level.  In other words something like Schoenberg.  



MaxOctane said:


> Andrew, can you post the settings?



Didn't save it. The Breeze 2 preset was simply a variation of the first preset in the Preset Expansions demos "Attack Chamber 01". I simply changed time to something between 1.5 and 2.0sec, and adjuted EQ/DAMP etc. and maybe hit Alg Randomize a few times. If you don't have the expansions, that particular file is in the demos presets:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breezeexpansions/Breeze_Preset_Expansions_Demo.zip
http://www.2caudio.com/products/breezeexpansions#_overview

Breeze 2 does not create the positioning. But it will respect and preserve whatever position is fed to it, even at 100% wet/late.


----------



## colony nofi (May 29, 2018)

Quick question. I have a project with a bunch of instances of breeze which are fairly heavily automated. Given the CPU savings, I'm very much interested in swapping over to Breeze 2. Is there a simple way to do this without having to re-do all the automation? I installed the demo (without breeze 1) on a new trial machine, but it didn't pick up breeze 2 rather than breeze for the slots, and dropping breeze 2 in the slot deleted all the automation. I *think* I can figure out a workflow - but its a little more painful than asking just in case there's some trick I can pull... 

Even with modern machines, CPU usage is incredibly important - and this is for a machine that will be eventually unattended for a theatre show - so having it run as smoothly as possible is key.

Cheers, B.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 1, 2018)

Can‘t answer your question but when installing Breeze2 the older version is still avaliable (Breeze and Breeze2). So nothing gets lost.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow! Finally got around to trying the demo this morning, and Breeze 2 virtually immediately became a so-called "no brain" purchase. Fantastic sound, impressively light CPU hit on my Sandy Bridge i7, and I absolutely NEED the "ease of use" style, which is both brilliant and intuitive.

Because of the sale I got the four exp. packs too. Awesome reverb.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jun 17, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Wow! Finally got around to trying the demo this morning, and Breeze 2 virtually immediately became a so-called "no brain" purchase.
> Because of the sale I got the four exp. packs too. Awesome reverb.


You did well to buy the expansions as well. Great reverb! Since I like to make collages with SFX, I prefer the Spatial Creatives expansion the most.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 17, 2018)

Breeze 2 and Aether were the first plugins i reinstalled on my new PC after my DAW.

Got Breeze 2 during the intro sale.

Haven't tried the expansions.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 17, 2018)




----------

